# Muggsy Bogues named head coach of the Sting



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

www.wnba.com/sting


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

It doesn't help that they are 3-21...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I can't believe they are keeping Lacey as the GM...maybe after the season, they will complete the divorce.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Now, Feaster has been placed on the DL due to pregnacy. This Charlotte team is on pace to finish with the worst record in the WNBA history.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

and he's STILL the shortest one on the team!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> and he's STILL the shortest one on the team!


:rofl:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I hope Muggsy can do something here. I am a big fan of his


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

kamego said:


> I hope Muggsy can do something here. I am a big fan of his


As am I. He was one of my favorite players, and when he ended up heading to Toronto, I was ecstatic.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> As am I. He was one of my favorite players, and when he ended up heading to Toronto, I was ecstatic.


Anyone who can play that well at that height is just fun to watch.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

kamego said:


> Anyone who can play that well at that height is just fun to watch.


Yeah. Also he's been a role model to so many young kids over the years. It's just a great thing to see.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah. Also he's been a role model to so many young kids over the years. It's just a great thing to see.


I agree. He proving he can overcome height in the NBA is a great example for all kids.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

kamego said:


> I agree. He proving he can overcome height in the NBA is a great example for all kids.


I'm also sure he'll have a positive affect in the WNBA as well. Probably not as profoundly as he did in the NBA, but he'll make a difference, that's for sure.


----------

